
How to measure and determine a market size for cheap - roder
http://www.davidedicillo.com/business/quick-and-dirty-market-metrics/
======
endlessvoid94
I'd be careful using this.

I believe (I could be wrong) that Facebook's estimates are based on what
people put in their profile. This means the USER wrote what they were
interested in.

We've seen time and again that customers are not good at telling businesses
what they want. "People don't know what they want until you show it to them."

If this were based on actual browsing habits, that would be different. Just
take warning.

~~~
davidedicillo
Of course, this is just a quick and cheap way to do a market research, I
specify that in the screencast.

~~~
DenisM
Free advice: put the length of the video before the video. If I can't forecast
when I will get out of a given activity I am a lot less likely to enter into
it.

